# vpopmail and local delivery with .qmail-default

## Bogogil

Hello,

suddenly my local mail delivery with netqmail + vpopmail + spamassassin + maildrop doesn't work anymore. Portage did a reemerge of vpopmail (5.4.30) - didn't see, why. :-/

After the update no emails are beeing delivered localy.

With .qmail-default

```
| /var/qmail/bin/preline /usr/bin/maildrop /var/vpopmail/domains/mailfilter
```

I get in /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current this:

```
delivery 1: deferral: /bin/sh:_preline:_command_not_found/
```

With .qmail-default

```
| /var/vpopmail/bin/vdelivermail '' bounce-no-mailbox
```

I get the following error:

```
delivery 8: deferral: /usr/bin/maildrop:_Unable_to_create_a_dot-lock_at_/var/vpopmail/./.maildir/4503.0.stimpy.//
```

With .qmail-default

```
/var/vpopmail/domains/$domain/$user/.maildir/
```

mail is being delivered.

What could cause the error? ".maildir" exists in /var/vpopmail/domains/$domain/$user/

Thank's for helping.

Bogo

----------

